# Gigantex Wheels



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Based on another thread posted in this forum stating Gigantex will sell to individuals, I have some bad news. I emailed Gigantex asking for the price on several of their models and this was their reply:

Dear Javier,

From the website, we have happened to know that we had “mistakenly” sold some wheels to the individuals in the States and this is against our policy, therefore, pleas allow us to decline your request. 



Thanks


Steve Lee


----------



## too crusty (Nov 2, 2006)

Well fack me with a blowtorch....This is truly disappoointing, I was all ready to purchase a set just waiting for there response by email and then this. 
Is there some sort of a distributer in North America? Anywhere?
Is this the end of the whole Gigantex wheel deal?....bummer.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

In a follow up email I asked the same thing. They said mainly market to Europe and not North America. 

I'm pretty bummed too. I was looking forward to some new carbon wheels for 2007. Oh well.... maybe my new team will have a nice discount.
________
Vaaapp Vaporizer


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm probably the only dealer that can fulfill your request. Just email me with what you are looking for and I will take care it, no problem.

carbonLORD


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Why bother when you can get USA made Edge Composites rims on DT 240s hubs for $1250?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Because I can get the Gigantex wheelset for $900?

Just sayin'


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

So what are the specs for your wheelset?
Hubs?
Spokes-#,type, lacing?
rim size?
Total weight?
Warranty?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Let me dig up the specs and I'll post this evening when I get home.

Warranty info is on my site, typically 3 years but info's on carbonLORD.com Take a look and email me, and I'll get back to you tonight...... sorry for the rushed response, bout to step into a meeting now.

Thanks again for your time.

cL


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

carbonLORD said:


> Because I can get the Gigantex wheelset for $900?
> 
> Just sayin'


And thse will be a good as DT Swiss/Edge wheels? LAFAO!!

I can get and sold some TOKEN wheels which are thes same. Nice wheels for $700-$800, but not on par with EDGE Composites rims nor DT Swiss in quality. Nice Taiwanese hubs from JoyTech, but not DT Swiss quality.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

CIOCC FAN said:


> Why bother when you can get USA made Edge Composites rims on DT 240s hubs for $1250?



Where do you see this price?

-Eric


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Yup... I had a WTF moment too. I'm guessing these are the Reynolds wheels that have asian made rims and hubs...


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Yeah, same stuff...*

Its all good Dirt Boy, they may not be as good and the Edge wheel set but they arent junk. You get what you pay for, but they are still a decent buid quality and can be serviced.



DIRT BOY said:


> And thse will be a good as DT Swiss/Edge wheels? LAFAO!!
> 
> I can get and sold some TOKEN wheels which are thes same. Nice wheels for $700-$800, but not on par with EDGE Composites rims nor DT Swiss in quality. Nice Taiwanese hubs from JoyTech, but not DT Swiss quality.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

You can find Gigantex wheels on ebay under the names Karbona and Swordfish among others for 600-700 on a frequent basis.


----------



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

where are you finding the dt swiss hub/ edge rims combo for $1250??- just curious.


----------

